# Viper 791XV system not programming new remote



## cam2363 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a Viper 791XV system I got from a friend that they ripped out of their car. I have it hooked up on my bench and I can get the remote and the unit into programming mode, but the remote doesn't program to the unit.

I have followed the instructions in the manual exactly as it said, and I still get nothing
Anyone here has any things to try or have any experience with this system or something similar?

TIA


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

hope this video can help you


----------



## cam2363 (Mar 24, 2018)

steve32mids said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7o731qL1oc
> 
> hope this video can help you


Thanks, But thats exactly what I've done. Still get nothing


----------

